# I have to peepee



## firecoins (Jun 17, 2007)

Got a drunk last night. He spoke Spanglish. He sort of walked so we had him sort of walk into the rig where he sat in the captain's chair. He insisted he had to peepee.  I told him to hold until we got to the hospital, minute or 2 away.  He just stood up, pulled out his weewee to peepee and he went.  h34r:


----------



## MMiz (Jun 17, 2007)

Once in high school a teacher told a student that he had to hold it.  The student took a piece of paper, punched a hole in the middle, squatted over it, and attempted to drop a deuce in the corner of the class.  I never saw him after that.

Lesson learned


----------



## firetender (Jun 17, 2007)

Dispatched to a medical emergency after a very bad lunch somewhere. Enroute, notified that patient lost consciousness. Just about as we get to the door, my partner turns pale as a sheet, slams the rig into park, leaps out of it, goes to the house. I catch up, wondering why I'm carrying all the equipment, the door opens and the first words out of my partner's mouth was, "Where's the bathroom?"

I go to the patient (redeemable but technically challenging) and out of the bathroom comes these explosive sounds and a few barely muffled expletives. Three minutes later (you know how long that is!) he comes out and gets to work.

I was totally apalled at the time, but really, what could he do otherwise than let me know what was up, which he didn't?


----------



## Raf (Jun 17, 2007)

We have those little basin things that patients can pee in if it's an emergency.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 17, 2007)

Raf said:


> We have those little basin things that patients can pee in if it's an emergency.



yes find one after he just starts peeing while standing in a moving rig.  And he is drunk.


----------



## Guardian (Jun 17, 2007)

where did you pick him up?  I would have done my best to have him arrested and charged with drunk in public and whatever else me and the cops could come up with.  I'm lucky enough to live in a place where the cops don't tolerate this and can usually find a way to justify sending the guy to lockup for a couple of nights.  Also, I would have never let him sit in the captain's chair where I'd have to sit later.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jun 17, 2007)

Guardian said:


> where did you pick him up?  I would have done my best to have him arrested and charged with drunk in public and whatever else me and the cops could come up with.  I'm lucky enough to live in a place where the cops don't tolerate this and can usually find a way to justify sending the guy to lockup for a couple of nights.  Also, I would have never let him sit in the captain's chair where I'd have to sit later.



I agree! If he was stable enough to sit in the chair, then he is able to clean up his mess. I would hand him some cleaning supplies, and towels and let him deal with. 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Jun 18, 2007)

Guardian said:


> where did you pick him up?  I would have done my best to have him arrested and charged with drunk in public and whatever else me and the cops could come up with.  I'm lucky enough to live in a place where the cops don't tolerate this and can usually find a way to justify sending the guy to lockup for a couple of nights.  Also, I would have never let him sit in the captain's chair where I'd have to sit later.



funny you bring that up.  Cops found him passed out on the street.  Called us because he had a laceration on his face which had stopped bleeding. He was standing talking with the cops incoherently when we arrived.  Cops played the CYA game.  Less paperwork if we take him.  

It was probably not a good idea to put him in the Captain's chair. It was just the easiest thing to do at that time.  We are less than 5 minutes from the ER so we figured we wouldn't have a problem in such a short ride.


----------



## lfsvr0114 (Jun 22, 2007)

You say he had a laceration to his face, was unconscious at one time and was talking incoherently to the cops when you arrived. So, even tho you are less than 5 minutes from the ER, why was he not placed in full spinal precautions?  You do not know for sure that he was unconscious from alcohol consumption.

My medical director would have my butt in a sling if I did not c-spine this pt as a precaution.


----------



## Guardian (Jun 22, 2007)

I think someone should psychologically evaluate your OMD.  You guys backboard every drunk?  Are you kidding?

Oh yea, and those were rhetorical questions.  I know you can cite 100 different reasons why you do what you do, I was just making a point.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 23, 2007)

C-spine wasn't necessary. Yes I amware we are not allowed to diagnose but the MOI was not a car accident or a fall.  It was alcohol.  There was no reason to susepect spinal injuries.  

The laceration had dried up.  The patient was standing upon arrival, speaking splangish.  He was A & L x 3.


----------



## Raf (Jun 24, 2007)

firecoins said:


> yes find one after he just starts peeing while standing in a moving rig.  And he is drunk.



The company I work for has a policy preventing any patients walking into the rig. If they can walk, they can walk to the stretcher and get strapped in, but certainly no one will be getting into the captain's chair and they even more certainly won't be able to stand up.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 24, 2007)

Raf said:


> The company I work for has a policy preventing any patients walking into the rig. If they can walk, they can walk to the stretcher and get strapped in, but certainly no one will be getting into the captain's chair and they even more certainly won't be able to stand up.



Yes we also have a policy of not letting patients walk in the rig.  We also have a policiy of not letting patients pee in the rig. He was seated in the captain's chair fully cooperating with us.  We had little idea he would do that.  Had many intox people in the back but this was a first.  What would you do without getting peed on?  He gave it no thought, just did it.


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Jun 25, 2007)

RAF your saying that the company you work for prevents pt from walking into the ambulance??? Wow....they tell us if they can walk especailly if they are a psych let them walk.....less lifting means less chances for a back injury.


----------



## eggshen (Jul 5, 2007)

We also collar and scoop all drunks with head injuries if the mech is unknown or is determined to be an axial load injury. Gets real old but I have enough anecdotal evidence to support it. Still, it gets real old.

Egg


----------



## firecoins (Jul 5, 2007)

board and collar would have been overkill for this patient.  yes cops found passed out.  yes he had a laceration on his face with no compaints. No pain etc. But the patient was standing, sort of alert & oriented and took some convincing just to go the er.  In other words, I thought he was fine, drunk, but fine.  Police wanted him in the ER which was fine by me.


----------

